
Show HN: FTP for Dropbox – upload/download with FTP clients - AndreasPizsa
https://FTPforDropbox.com
======
kremdela
I've actually searched for this exact service before. I'd love for the landing
page .o have a little more information about how the ftp credentials would
work. (your domain, multiple accounts? read only?) And also pricing.
Similarly, I pay for [https://dbinbox.com/](https://dbinbox.com/) to solve a
similar, parallel problem.

------
AndreasPizsa
My home was recently broken in to, so I researched security cameras that could
save videos to Dropbox. Interestingly, most cameras only support FTP or email,
so I wrote this to get mine connected to Dropbox :)

